# Happy 1st Birthday Baby Ana



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I can't help it :smcry:My baby is 1. Although I did promise Leo, that he was still the baby.

*Today is my big day I turn 1, but Mommy still is :crying:*









*I love my new bed, a very special lady made it for me, and it says Princess :wub:*









*My Mommy and Daddy got me a new doll !*









*Hey wait a minute!!!!!! What does that say? I am Princess Ana, who are you??? And why are you wearing MY name??*









*I guess she can stay, there is room for two.*









*Um Mommy, aren't you taking this Princess thing juuust a little to far?? Actually I love my new bag, but I'm one now and a big girl, so I think it should say Big girl Princess :HistericalSmiley:*









*I guess in Mommy's eyes I will always be a princess.*








*I booted out the "other princess" she burped and Princesses don't do that!*









*Just kidding, just waiting for Daddy to come home so Mia, Leo and I can share my birthday cake. *:chili:









*Just wanted to show you the beautiful dress made by Des of Toni Mori, it actually is is beautiful. Melissa helped a great deal. Ana actually had two dresses, but her main birthday dress is from Des, and it is so gorgeous. And of course Ana would not let this special day go by withour her special nose pose. *










Stand by for more birthday pics including darling Mia and Leo, when they share Ana's birthday cake.

I still can't believe she is one :crying: 


Thank you all so much in sharing this special day with Ana.

Huge hugs, 
Christine


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweet Beautiful Ana!!! You are breath taking lovely!!!! You look so very pretty in your Birthday dress!!! Hope you have a super SPOILED Day!!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Christine she is so Angelic love her , you so lucky and Godbless her always !!!!


love 

Anna xoxoxoxxoxoxo


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy First Birthday Ana!!! :wub: You look so beautiful in your dress! I can't wait to see more pictures of you, Mommy, Daddy, brother and sister enjoying your special day!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness! how did that happen. 1? she is so special :wub: Happy Birthday Ana :cheer: I just love your little dress and your bed.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww~~~...Ana is one special baby!!!!...Woops, ok ok, Ana is one special big princess. (Don't want Ana to think that I think that she is still a baby since she is ONE years old now!...keke)

Have a blessed 1st birthday, Ana!!!! Auntie, Mimi & Milo wish you a wonderful fun-filled birthday!!!! ********HUGS & KISSES*********


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:tender: oh Happy first bday Princess you are a beautiful beautiful bundle of Joy :wub::wub::wub::happy:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Happy Birthday, Ana!!!!*

I can't believe that you're already a year old. You got so many lovely birthday presents.

I'm just SHOCKED :w00t: that you Mom got you a new BED!!! Oh yes, your Mom is the SM Queen of the Beds. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

This is a gorgeous bed and I love the gorgeous little girl sitting in the bed in her gorgeous little dress. How much cuter can it get.  :wub::wub:

And I love your friend (even if she burped) and your new carrier is so pretty.

You're such a lucky little girl!!!! :wub::thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Princess Ana!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday, beautiful girl!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Happy Birthday Sweet Beautiful Ana!!! You are breath taking lovely!!!! You look so very pretty in your Birthday dress!!! Hope you have a super SPOILED Day!!!!


Deborah, you are always so sweet and so kind. Thank you. Ana sends you special nose kisses. I think I wore her out this morning, she is all snuggled up in her new bed :wub:



aksm4 said:


> Sweet Christine she is so Angelic love her , you so lucky and Godbless her always !!!!
> 
> 
> love
> ...


Oh sweet Ana, you are so kind, we do feel so blessed, and little Ana loves you too, just like her Mommy. :wub:



MoonDog said:


> Happy First Birthday Ana!!! :wub: You look so beautiful in your dress! I can't wait to see more pictures of you, Mommy, Daddy, brother and sister enjoying your special day!


 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I can't wait for them to have some cake together, how cute!!!! I really am looking forward to that. Thank you for being so sweet and kind!!!


silverhaven said:


> Oh my goodness! how did that happen. 1? she is so special :wub: Happy Birthday Ana :cheer: I just love your little dress and your bed.


Oh thank you so much. I tooooooooooooooooooooooo can't believe she is 1. Thank you for being so sweet and kind, made me smile . Ana loves her new bed. Love and hugs to you.



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww~~~...Ana is one special baby!!!!...Woops, ok ok, Ana is one special big princess. (Don't want Ana to think that I think that she is still a baby since she is ONE years old now!...keke)
> 
> Have a blessed 1st birthday, Ana!!!! Auntie, Mimi & Milo wish you a wonderful fun-filled birthday!!!! ********HUGS & KISSES*********


Oh and many hugs and kisses to you and your crew as well :wub: Oh that's okay, in my eyes she will always be a baby, I just can't beleive it :w00t:


romeo&juliet said:


> :tender: oh Happy first bday Princess you are a beautiful beautiful bundle of Joy :wub::wub::wub::happy:


Thank you ever so much, you sharing this special day with us, means so much. You all are so sweet and kind hearted. Thank you.



Lacie's Mom said:


> *Happy Birthday, Ana!!!!*
> 
> I can't believe that you're already a year old. You got so many lovely birthday presents.
> 
> ...


Lynn, you are so sweet. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I couldn't resist getting the dear one a bed  I loooooove the carrier. It is ventenlated all over the place and Ana loves to be put in carriers. Her dress is amaxing thanks to Des and Melissa. Oh Lynn thank you so much, thanks for sharing this special day with us. Hugs and love.



LuvMyBoys said:


> Happy Birthday Princess Ana!


Hugs to you and thank you soooooooooooooo much :wub:



donnad said:


> Happy 1st Birthday, beautiful girl!


You are so sweet. Thank you so very much. Huge hugs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday wee one!!!! Girly girl you are just so unbelievably cute. Hope you have a wonderful day! ♥


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Happy Birthday wee one!!!! Girly girl you are just so unbelievably cute. Hope you have a wonderful day! ♥


Oh thank you sweet Bridget!!!! We really appreciate it. It means a great deal to us, thank you.

And to all who wished little Ana Happy Birthday Wishes on her first birthday, THANK YOU, Ana loves you each back, as do I, and just shows how loving each of you are. 

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ana!!!

I can't believe she is 1 already!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She's big 1 already? It seems like you got her just yesterday! Every single pic is absolutely adorable! I love her dress, her new bed, her new dolly, and her carrier is darling. Happy Birthday, sweet Ana!:chili::chili: She is so precious.:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow Ana :chili: happy happy birthday cutie pie :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah ha! I knew it! A boutifull new pink bed! I thought I was loosing my mind...or at least my memory until I found Sue's H/B Ana thread. I said it before, but I am happy to say it again.......

Happy happy happy birthday sweet little Ana...big girl princess!:tender:Now it's party time. arty::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet little Ana.


Christine, I am so glad you are not one of those Malt Moms that spoil their little ones rotten.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday Big Girl Princess Ana!!! :goof:

Your new dress and presents are lovely and very befitting of a princess of your caliber!!!!

Psssssst, you're a sweet girl but be extra gentle with your mommy today, it's heartbreaking to watch our babies grow up!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday to You!
Happy Birthday to You!
Happy Birthday Princess Ana!
Happy Birthday to You!

Have a wonderful day with your family, big girl Princess Ana!
You are a very lucky princess to live in such a grand castle with such beautiful thrones and lovely princess dresses and sparkley tiaras, and your family is so lucky to have such a sweet and beautiful princess!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Anna! :cheer:

I can't even begin to comment on how beautiful Ana is. Every time I see a picture of her I can't help but smile. Her birthday bed looks so comfy! I wouldn't mind one :w00t:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Beautiful Ana! I cannot believe you're already one! You're still a baby, just like your bro and sis


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNA....:wub::wub::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday you beautiful baby girl!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

happy Birthday:wub::wub:
She is so gorgeous:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Princess Ana is sooo beautiful and so are her new birthday pressies!!!!! The pictures just made my day!! I hope she enjoys her special day!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet Ana!! You are a beautiful princess because you are sooo loved!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When do we get cake? I want cake. Okay...I'll provide the cake for Ana's birthday.
Who wants a piece?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy one year sweet little Ana...you really are a princess and I love your new bed and dress!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy birthday sweet Princess Ana! arty:It is unbelievable how quickly the months fly by. You are precious in all your pink.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:drinkup:ADORABLE LITTLE ANA:drinkup:

I wish we could duplicate her and get me one like her

She is such a cutie patutie.
:heart::heart::heart:Happy Birthday and many many more:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Orla said:


> Happy Birthday Ana!!!
> 
> I can't believe she is 1 already!


Oh Dear Orla, thank you so much, special kisses to that darling one of yours :wub:



aprilb said:


> She's big 1 already? It seems like you got her just yesterday! Every single pic is absolutely adorable! I love her dress, her new bed, her new dolly, and her carrier is darling. Happy Birthday, sweet Ana!:chili: She is so precious.:wub:


Oh my gosh, April I know, seems just like yesterday. Thank you for your sweet comments and Ana gives special kisses to her half sister :wub:



Katkoota said:


> Wow Ana :chili: happy happy birthday cutie pie :wub:


Awww Kat I LOVE YOU, thank you so very much sweetheart. Love you always.



Sylie said:


> Ah ha! I knew it! A boutifull new pink bed! I thought I was loosing my mind...or at least my memory until I found Sue's H/B Ana thread. I said it before, but I am happy to say it again.......
> 
> Happy happy happy birthday sweet little Ana...big girl princess!:tender:Now it's party time. arty::wub:


Sylvia sweetheart, THANK YOU. Ahhhh nothing gets past you my friend. Party time 



lynda said:


> Happy Birthday sweet little Ana.
> 
> 
> Christine, I am so glad you are not one of those Malt Moms that spoil their little ones rotten.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Who me? :huh: , thank you so much, hugs.



luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Happy Birthday Big Girl Princess Ana!!!
> 
> Your new dress and presents are lovely and very befitting of a princess of your caliber!!!!
> 
> Psssssst, you're a sweet girl but be extra gentle with your mommy today, it's heartbreaking to watch our babies grow up!!!


Ahhh you are so sweet and thank you and great advice to little Ana, thank you 



Kathleen said:


> Happy Birthday to You!
> Happy Birthday to You!
> Happy Birthday Princess Ana!
> Happy Birthday to You!
> ...


Thank you so much for the special song and birthday greetings, we do feel so blessed with our little Princess Ana. Thank you so much.



reanut1379 said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Anna!
> 
> I can't even begin to comment on how beautiful Ana is. Every time I see a picture of her I can't help but smile. Her birthday bed looks so comfy! I wouldn't mind one :w00t:


Awww thank you so so so so much. I know, I would love to crawl in it too, and that's just what Ana did. You make us smile as well. Thank you :wub:



zooeysmom said:


> Happy Birthday, Beautiful Ana! I cannot believe you're already one! You're still a baby, just like your bro and sis





kathym said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNA....:wub:


Thank you sweet Kathy, ahhhh I just love the little dancing pom pom girls. THANK YOU.



Maisie and Me said:


> Happy Birthday you beautiful baby girl!!!!!!!:wub:


Hugs to you and thank you so ever much .



fleurdelys said:


> happy Birthday:wub:
> She is so gorgeous


Awww how sweet of you, Ana sends you special kisses. Thank you.



babycake7 said:


> Princess Ana is sooo beautiful and so are her new birthday pressies!!!!! The pictures just made my day!! I hope she enjoys her special day!


Ahhhhhh my dear Hope, you are one in a million, thank you for making Ana's day so special!!! Love ya.


*Missy* said:


> Happy birthday sweet Ana!! You are a beautiful princess because you are sooo loved!





Sylie said:


> When do we get cake? I want cake. Okay...I'll provide the cake for Ana's birthday.
> Who wants a piece?


Slyvia, you crack me up. Did you make that cake? hmmm It is adorable and yes, we al would like a slice. Thank you dear Sylvia, huge hugs.



TLR said:


> Happy one year sweet little Ana...you really are a princess and I love your new bed and dress!


Sweet hugs to you, and thank you ever so much. You truly made her day.



educ8m said:


> Happy birthday sweet Princess Ana! arty:It is unbelievable how quickly the months fly by. You are precious in all your pink.


Thank you so much, I knoooooooooooooow, time just zoomed by, thank you for your sweet comments and special birthday wishes, hugs.


Piccolina said:


> :drinkup:ADORABLE LITTLE ANA
> 
> I wish we could duplicate her and get me one like her
> 
> ...


Bless your heart Sammie, Ana gives you special special hugs, because you are so special. Thank you for the sweet birthday greetings, and Ana gives you special nose kisses :wub:

Thank you everyone so very much for your sweet comments, for celebrating this special day with us and Dear little Ana. I truly love you for it, and thank you for your kind hearts. 

Love each of you,
Christine


----------

